# does the audi dealer fix window regulator?



## nfj-bronfufu (Jan 12, 2006)

i know many vws were covered regardless of year for their window regulator... 
my parents' a6 window is now stuck as well.. does anyone know if there was a TSB saying the dealer had to replace the window regulators on these 4 windows for the a6 as well?


----------



## nfj-bronfufu (Jan 12, 2006)

no one ?


----------



## PPGOAL (Apr 22, 2009)

I've not seen any TSBs for window regulators. Without knowing year/model of the vehicle, I suggest you call a dealer and ask.


----------

